# Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?



## punto (23. Feb. 2008)

Hallo!
Seit Oktober 2007 ist mein kleiner Teich nun fertig mit 1100 L Wasser befüllt und mit Unterwasserpflanzen und Uferpflanzen bepflanzt. Der Wasserspiegel sinkt alle 5 Tage um ca.5cm und ich muß ca.70 L Wasser auffüllen. Ist das die natürliche Verdunstung auch im Winter oder  funktioniert meine Kapilarsperre doch nicht so richtig? Damit der Rand besser aussieht habe ich eine Ufermatte von der Pflanzzone Unterwasser über den Rand bis in den Teichgraben gelegt.
Auf der einen Seite des Teichs ist die Teichfolie hochgestellt und mit Steinen gesichert und auf der anderen Seite wo eine Rasenfläche anschließt ist die Folie im Ufergraben auch aufgestellt aber aus Optischen gründen bündig mit dem Rasen abgeschnitten. Das war warscheinlich der Fehler.
Der Ufergraben ist mit Erde befüllt und bepflanzt. Durch die Sogwirkung der Matte ist die Erde immer naß.
Kann es sein das zwischen Rasenkannte und Ufergraben ein Wasseraustausch stattfindet obwohl die Folie hochsteht ? Das ist für mich die einzige Erklärung .Ein Loch im Teich schließe ich aus da ich beim Bau sehr vorsichtig war und dickes Schutzfließ und teure Kautschukfolie verwendet habe.


Noch eine 2. Frage. Schadet es der Wasserqualität wenn ich ein paar kleine Holzbrettchen aus Bankirai (ca.0,075m²) Unterwasser anbringe? Das Holz dünstet ja ölige Bestandteile aus die es vor Verrottung schützen.
Gruß Punto!


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Hallo Punto,

also wenn ich mir Dein Foto so anschaue, würde ich sagen, dass Du da das Problem hast, das die Ufermatte durch die Kapilarwirkung den Wasserstand im Deinem Graben immer auf dem Pegel des Teichs hält, also den Graben immer mit Wasser auffüllt. 

Dieses Phänomen habe ich bei mir nämlich eingesetzt, um ein Sumpfbeet mit dem Teich zu verbinden, funktioniert gut.

Der Graben ist immer feucht bis nass, oder? Und wenn dann vielleicht irgendwo noch Würzelchen vom Rasen in den Graben ragen (und das geht so schnell, so schnell kannst Du gar nicht gucken), ist das ein Fass ohne Boden.


----------



## punto (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Hallo! 
Du hast recht die Erde im Graben ist immer schön nass.Das das von der Ufermatte kommt ist mir schon klar.und das wurzeln vom Rasen in den Graben wandern muß ich mal kontrollieren.
Aber was ist denn mit Verdunstung ? Wieviel verdunstet den ein teich im Winter?
Gruß Punto!


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Je windiger, desto mehr. Je sonniger,  desto mehr. Insbesondere halt auch über die Ufermatte - Wind trocknet, Sonne trocknet, Matte zieht nach.

Wenn ich mir Deinen Teich anschau und die Verluste in meinem, doch etwas kleineren, würde ich mal sagen, Deine Verluste sind der Konstruktion entsprechend normal.


----------



## punto (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Vielen Dank. Das klingt ja beruhigend.Also werd ich nicht alles noch mal auseinanderreißen und halt immer schön nachfüllen.Ist ja wenn es bei der Menge bleibt Finanziel auch nicht so dramatisch.
Gruß Punto!


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Hallo Punto.

Mich würde eine Querschnittszeichnung Deines Teiches interessieren, d.h. vor allem der Randbereich. Ist es möglich sowas zu erstellen? Mit Paint z.B., oder halt eine Skizze machen und diese einscannen/abfotografieren.

Täuscht es, oder steht das Miscanthus auch im nassen Graben?
Was sind das für Erdhaufen zwischen den Steinen? Überragen diese die Kapillarsperre nach außen hin?


----------



## punto (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Hallo!
Habe eine Zeichnung gemacht.Das Gelände ist auf einer Seite abschüssig was ich glreich für einen Bachlauf genutzt habe.Auf dieser Seite ist die Teichfolie hochgestellt ind mit Steinen Und Erde abgestützt. Das Elefantengras Ist hinter dem Ufergraben eingepflanzt in einen Mörtelkübel mit rausgeschnittenen Boden.
Auf der anderen Seite des Teichs Ist wie gesagt die Folie auch hochgestellt aber  bündig mit den Rasen abgeschnitten.
Gruß Punto!

Wenn man mal schnell ws machen will am PC. Ich brauch noch etwas zeit bis ich das Bild ain die richtige größe bekommen habe.

So Jetzt mußte was zu sehen sein.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Hi Punto,

gehen wir mal davon aus, das ein Loch oder ein Docht durch Pflanzenteile oder Wurzeln ausgeschlossen werden können ..... ist die maximale Wasserhöhe, die der Teich halten wird, die Oberkante der Folie der Saugsperre auf der linken Seite (in Deiner Zeichnung). Diese Oberkante der Saugsperre ist (deutlich) niedriger als die rechten Seite ... 

Könnte es sein, dass das Wasser genau bis zu dieser Höhe absinkt. Hast Du dies einmal getestet / ausgemessen ? Falls Du dies noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen hast, könntest Du mal auf das Auffüllen verzichten und beobachten, wie weit das Wasser absinkt, bevor sich der Wasserstand stabilisiert. Wir haben es mal in Deine Zeichnung eingefügt ... vielleicht wird es da etwas klarer, was wir ausdrücken möchten:

 ​
Die Saugsperre sollte schon einigermassen waagerecht um den Teich gehen, ansonsten wird sich der Teich wohl leider immer bis zu niedrigsten Punkt der Sperre leeren.

Wir hoffen, Du findest die Lösung, wir drücken Dir die Daumen.


----------



## punto (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Hallo!
Ob die rechte Seite wirklich höher ist muß ich mal kontrollieren.Habe ich warscheinlich nur blöd gezeichnet.Habe aber beim bauen eine lange wasserwage auf die Kanten des Uferwalls gelegt.
Den wasserspiegel soweit absinkenzulassen habe ich mich nicht getraut weil dann das Substrat in den die Pflanzen eingepflanzt sind Trocken fällt und ich angst hatte das die Pflanzen wenn sie 1/2 Tage im trockenen stehen schaden nehmen.
Gruß Punto!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

 ... wichtig wäre aber nicht nur den Uferwall mit einer Wasserwaage zu vermessen, sondern auch Deine Kapillarsperre ... wenn die, wie auf Deiner Zeichnung, an einer Seite / Stelle niedriger ist als an anderen, ist diese niedrige Stelle genau die Höhe, die Dein Wasserstand im Teich höchstens annehmen wird. Der Wasserstand im Teich und in der Sumpfzone gleicht sich an ... und kann maximal die Höhe behalten, die die Kapillarsperre an der niedrigsten Stelle hat. Eine etwas niedrigere Stelle ist in den meisten Fällen bewusst eingebaut, sie dient dem Teich als Überlauf.


----------



## punto (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Danke für Deinen Tipp!
Ich würde schon gerne mal ausprobieren wie weit der Wasserstand im Teich fällt. Warscheinlich soweit wie die Ufermatte ins Wasser reicht weil die den Teich ja leer saugt. Deshalb noch mal meine Frage. Wenn ich den Wasserstand soweit sinken lasse stehen meine Pflanzen im trockenen da die Ufermatte auf  die Pflanzzone reicht und das Substrat in dem die Pflanzen stehen auf die Ufermatte geschüttet ist. 
Wie lange halten die Wasserpflanzen das aus ? Könnte ich das bei regen Wetter probieren ?
Und noch eine 2.Frage Ich habe mir die Dokumentation zu Deinem Teichbau angesehen. Du hast auf die Ufermatte ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm aufgebracht. Hält das auf dauer und wird nicht vom Regen langsam in den Teich gespühlt?

Gruß Punto!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*



			
				punto schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast auf die Ufermatte ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm aufgebracht. Hält das auf dauer und wird nicht vom Regen langsam in den Teich gespühlt?


 
Hi Punto,

.... ob es "auf Dauer" hält können wir noch nicht beantworten  , denn der Teich wurde ja erst im letzten Jahr angelegt  . Bisher ist das Gemisch noch nicht in den Teich gepült worden, auch den Winter hat es gut überstanden. Aber mittlerweile wachsen auch an viele Stellen Pflanzen und __ Moos auf der Matte, was dazu beiträgt das Gemisch an Ort und Stelle zu halten ... so war es auch vorgesehen.


----------



## punto (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Hallo!
Das Sand Lehmgemisch werde ich auch mal probieren.Kannst du mir noch Sagen welches Mischungsverhältnis man da anrührt ?
Gruß Punto!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*



			
				punto schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir noch Sagen welches Mischungsverhältnis man da anrührt ?


 
Bei unserem Mischungsverhältnis haben wir strikt an die Formel "FnS" gehalten  (frei nach Schnau*e)

Auch wenn das eher scherzhaft war, genau können wir das wirklich nicht sagen. Wir haben in einem Kübel angemsicht (Bohrmaschine mit Rühraufsatz), immer drei Kellen Sand und eine Kelle Lehm. Allerdings dürfte dies weder ein exaktes Volumen- noch Gewichtsverhältnis angeben ... Lehm klebt doch so schön, während der Sand die Tendenz hat von der Kelle zu rieseln  .

Den Lehm haben wir, bevor wir das Gemisch hergestellt haben, in einem grossen Bottich gelagert und komplett mit Wasser bedeckt. Vor dem Mischen mit dem Sand haben wir den Lehm dann zu einer "sämigen Masse" verrührt. Diese Technik entstand aus mehrern Fehlversuchen, da sich "trockener" Lehm und Sand sonst kaum wirklich mischen lassen.


----------



## punto (2. März 2008)

*AW: Normaler Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte ?*

Besten Dank!
Der Tip mit dem Bottich ist gut.
Gruß Punto!


----------

